# 200SX vs. 300ZX



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

I have the opportunity if I want to get a 1990 300ZX 2+2 non turbo, in good condition for $6,000. First, does that seem like a good deal?? How much do you think I could sell my 1997 200SX SE in good condition for? what are some advantages/disadvantages to the 300 to the 200 besides power?? thanks for the help


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmm... pretty much power.. thats it... plus looks.. but they both look cool.. 300zx has ALOT more aftermarket stuff.. but its older than ur car.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

unless the 300 is in great condition, you might want to keep the 200, just for piece of mind... i blue-booked mine @ like 5 or 6G i think, but it is different for different areas. go to www.kbb.com for a quote.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the 200 is much easier to work on than the 300, compare the room in both engine bays. however, the 300 is rwd


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

man.. strange, i thought the 300zx 2+2 was a dual turbo system!? well maybe i was wrong this whole time.. kinda like the 3000gt VR4, supra TT, 300zx 2+2.. when i searched for turbo cars, it came up with them.. well, maybe im just a dumbfuck!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I'm in love with 300's. It depends on how good of conditioin the car is in, how many miles etc. IMO they do look better than a 200, but then again they are RWD and much faster. A tons harder to work on...believe me. I never have been a big fan of the 2+2's though. They just look too....long compared the the 2 seaters, which they are and I believe it's like 28-34 inches or SOMETHING like that. If yu want to read up on some info about them go to Zcar.com or Twinturbo.net. Both great places to get information on them. How many miles does your 200 have on it? It just depends on how much you like it. Drive it and see how much you actually like it and if you could live with it. If you want it then get it, that easy. 

niss200 - Only some 2 seaters are TT. Most are just NA. VR4's are baaadass. I drove some chics and she didn't have a clutch by the end of the night. Literally. 5k slip launches rock ass!! They do make JDM 2+2's...but it's a shame they're JDM and not USDM!! It's all good though.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

well, i've got about 77,600 miles on my 200..how much do you think I could sell it for? Good cond. tint, SE? The 300 I'm looking at only has 68, 000 miles on it, looks to be in good condition with cd player and everything, not sure about safety though...Is the backseat in the 300 2t2 at all comfortable or just tiny? I like my 200, it just really has no power and I don't really want to mod it up a ton and risk doing something bad like blowing the engine...the other thing is the 300's an automatic, which I kinda don't want but i guess doesn't matter...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

If you live in Denver having a high-powered RWD car is not going to be fun in the winter. Remeber practicality does count for something


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

I knew that 2+2 you are looking at was automatic. If you want speed, don't settle for less, hold out for the twin turbo. Believe me you'll regret it for the rest of that Z life (as long as you own it). Just go to any "Z" boards, and check out all the gripers .


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

300 2+2's have a back seat?! JK. I would even come close to considering it's a backseat. Unless you have a little kid or someone under the age of 10, don't put anything back there but work stuff and/or let it be storage for other things. If you go check it out, sit in the "back seat" yourself and see how comfortable it really is. . Not very! I would suggest holding out on a TT like Sherb said. Everyone that gets any type of Z always wishes that they got a TT believe it or not. Hmm, why would they regret that? The TT is a much better performer (obviously). But if you like the 300, get it. I mean you can always do a 2+2 TT swap which is a rarity. But it'd be slick as all hell. And if it's only got 68,xxx, go check it out. Who says you won't like it.


----------



## DuceDual0 (Sep 13, 2002)

they dont make alot of perfomance parts for the 96 2+2? especially for the exhaust. there is an extra O2 sensor and the piping is bent 4 degrees by nissan to assure that aftermarket exhaust cant be installed. i would still go for it for 6 grand! and if it has leather interior your in luck! if its not all fucked up!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *man.. strange, i thought the 300zx 2+2 was a dual turbo system!? well maybe i was wrong this whole time.. kinda like the 3000gt VR4, supra TT, 300zx 2+2.. when i searched for turbo cars, it came up with them.. well, maybe im just a dumbfuck! *


no, there was a twin turbo and a na car made


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

heres 3 questions you can ask yourself? do you plan on having your friends ride with you? do you care if they are cramped up? do you haul stuff? you have a se right? you would probally never get a 200se n/a anywhere near the performance level of a z. automatic trannys isn't that big of a disadvantage on a car on the level of the z. i seen one in import tuner with just intake exhaust a few more bolt ons and the jwt ecu and put out 350 at the wheels. I wish i was in your situation where it was possible to swap my b14 for a z.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

looks like i waited too long, i went and its gone.one of you guys mustve gone out and bought it..j/k..oh well the ga16 can hold up against most cars out there.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

so long as it is manual.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *looks like i waited too long, i went and its gone.one of you guys mustve gone out and bought it..j/k..oh well the ga16 can hold up against most cars out there. *


that was god telling you, you shouldn't have bought it i guess, I'm sure there will be others 

i have a feeling if you were good this year santa will bring you a nice 300zx TT for christmas...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> If you live in Denver having a high-powered RWD car is not going to be fun in the winter. Remeber practicality does count for something


Living in Denver just straight out sucks with any FWD or RWD.
Almost ran over some trick or treaters last night, but i honked my horn and slid into someones grass. Other than that, FWD and RWD suck in Denver


----------



## Max9132628 (9 mo ago)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> Living in Denver just straight out sucks with any FWD or RWD.
> Almost ran over some trick or treaters last night, but i honked my horn and slid into someones grass. Other than that, FWD and RWD suck in Denver


The 200sx is RWD that was made from 80s


----------

